# 1997 f150 with 7.5 ft?



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a meyer 7.5 ft plow with 4 trip springs on it. i believe it is meyer at least. 

I currently have it on my 1990 gmc 2500 hd, I am debating on saving myself an extra 150 a month on my insurance by switch the plow from that truck to my 1997 ford f150. i am not sure if the truck could hold up to the plow. but if i put timbrens and what not would that help?

I do residential driveways with one 30 spot building. I am not selling the other truck just thinking of ways to save myself a few bucks as i don't have many contracts on 8 now, possibly 9. What do you guys think i should do?


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

I run the same size western on a 03 f-150 with no problems.
If you have alot of accounts then i would leave it on the 2500,little less wear and tear 
on the truck.
Do you already have mounts and wiring to switch to the ford?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The 150 will be just fine.
Use ballast in the rear.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i don't have a mount but i can have it made up for me for pretty cheap. The wires, wouldn't the be pretty much the same? 

Would the truck need timbrens?

I have 9 contracts now. i would want to get up to 20 to 25 contracts. would the f150 be fine with that many contracts.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

I plowed last winter with a 2004 F150 4.6L auto, with 2.5" spacer on front 285'6 17 for rubber and 400lbs on tailgate, also Timbrens on front.
plow is 760lbs dry.. pushed well held well.... cost me a tranny but my fault... can't push slush with a full blade and expect it to move on 4H OD eh eh.... when engine wants to stale its too much of a push...

but the F150 did well, since upgraded to a F250 ,Air springs in front at 50psi, 6.0 pwr Stroke


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am thinking of placing a plow on my 97 f150 too maybe for drives and stuff. Good to hear it will hold a 7 1/2ft plow.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might check on the weight of the four springer. It is a bit more then the three springer. Mine is like 6 inches taller then a 3 spring. Heavier A frame, more mold board ribs. You might be really pushing the weight limit on the front axle and suspension.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

the plow weighs probably around 720# according to the western site.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

Can it be done?










Yes.

Maxed torsion bars, timbrens, skyacker add-a-leaf, nitto 285/75/16s, fisher 7.5" HD (3 spring)

Fisher says the plow is 630#

Truck didn't even squat with the plow on....and that was before the timbrens


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ScnicExcellence;882465 said:


> the plow weighs probably around 720# according to the western site.


But you said it was a Meyer?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

2tonsoffordfun;882919 said:


> Can it be done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that right there looks like my dream truck if only there was a boss or western on the front


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol, thanks I guess! What's wrong with a fisher? I've always had fishers, never a prob.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I am thinking that I seen 820# as the weight of a 4 springer Meyer with the pump and lights. But mine is a late 80's one too. It's a manly plow no doubt. I broke the mount but never the plow. It takes a big hit to trip it too. Which might be a problem with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Actually it may even weigh less. i will recheck i just went out and measured the height and the number of ribs.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

2tonsoffordfun;883018 said:


> Lol, thanks I guess! What's wrong with a fisher? I've always had fishers, never a prob.


lol im just messin. I have never heard anything bad about fisher. i really like there stainless steel blades


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I cannot for the life of me figure out exact weight. the plow is 27 inch height. It has the two outside ribs right at the edge, and the two inside ribs. The two inside ribs have a piece of metal going between each other. It has four trip springs. It is a western unimount. it is a thick steel, and the rams are 1 1/2" by 12".

So i think if nobody else has this same plow then i might just have to go weigh it at the scale down the street. my guess is it is at least 600 lbs


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

ok so i have looked in the western forum and found the plow i have. except this one only has 2 trip springs and mine has four.

According to that thread the standard western steel unimount plow switched over to the midweight a few years back. according to the western site the midweight is 540 lbs

So i would imagine the truck should easily handle this plow right?

Now i checked the price on a unimount mount for the f150 and it is $600 apparently. so i am thinking maybe it might just be worth it to pay the extra $100 a month to use the gmc 2500 instead, also considering the f150 is ext cab long bed. The f150 alone is as long as the gmc with the plow on it and that barely fits in my driveway.


----------

